# Price Display in Supermarket



## Tom (3 Apr 2003)

Hi
Are retail outlets obliged to have prices marked on items on display? I've been in a local Spar that had on the shelf rail a price sticker stating the name of the goods as well as "price unavilable". This was the case with a quiet a few of the items.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Apr 2003)

[broken link removed].


----------



## springmusic (4 Apr 2003)

*Pricing*

I've noticed this in several shops too.  Another example of non-compliance and non-enforcement in rip-off Ireland.


----------



## rainyday (4 Apr 2003)

*Re: Pricing*

Hi SPringMusic - Did you report them to the [broken link removed]?


----------



## Marion (4 Apr 2003)

I have recently noticed it in my local Centra. On Saturday an entire fridge of frozen food had no prices. I gave them the benefit of the doubt as I thought they might be updating them. On Tuesday there were still no prices. I made a shop assistant aware of this and she said she would deal with it immediately. 

Let them know that we are keeping an eye on them!

Marion :hat


----------



## springmusic (4 Apr 2003)

*pricing*

No, I haven't reported the several shops I've seen but maybe I should.  I would expect, however, as much enforcement as was done during the Euro changeover.

By the way, do shops connected to petrol stations have to supply prices too?  They seem to be big offenders.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Apr 2003)

*Re: pricing*

As far as I know the same rules apply to petrol station forecourt shops as elsewhere.


----------



## rainyday (5 Apr 2003)

*Re: pricing*



> No, I haven't reported the several shops I've seen but maybe I should. I would expect, however, as much enforcement as was done during the Euro changeover.



Maybe the enforcement wasn't great because few people went to the bother of reporting?


----------



## Pia (5 Apr 2003)

*Price Display in Supermarkets*

There seems to be a problem with price display in this country, particularly since the introduction of computer codes and price scanners.


I`ve noticed this in Supervalu-used to do my main grocery shopping there until I noticed small but frequent mistakes in my receipt such as price display being lower than price charged at the till and offers, like two for one not being granted at the till.

I notice it a lot in the local convenience stores.  I have been scharged more for items in our local Centra and Spar than the price given on the price display.  I complained to the local Spar manager about this but ended up returning the item as he wasn`t going to give it to me at the price given on the display. And I`ve had items scanned twice at the check-out so I could`ve ended up paying on the double if I hadn`t spotted it.

Now I always do a quick mental calculation of price before reaching the till. And I don`t shop in convenience stores as much anyhow. I always check my receipts. I always complain to the shop assistant/management if I note a mistake.

Interested to read the ODCA links:

"the consumer could consider taking the matter further thorough the shop's Head Office (if it is a member of a chain), or, through the Small Claims Court". 

Tried to get the complaints dept for Musgraves(supervalu`s parent company) but couldn`t locate it!  

Will try harder next time though  as I really do believe that the less we shoppers tolerate shoddy service the better for everyone.

Don`t imagine anyone would be bothered with the stress/hassle/time off work/publicity that the Small Claims Court could bring, for just a couple of euro.

I also feel that the price display/scanner system leaves the consumer less knowledgeable about the price of things than the old price sticker system. We can only register the price once in our memories as opposed to literally taking a constant reminder of the price home with us.

And that suits the supermarkets and shops just fine.

Pia


----------



## rainyday (5 Apr 2003)

*Re: Price Display in Supermarkets*

Hi Pia - Most of the large retail groups are members of EAN Ireland, which has a [broken link removed] - you might like to highlight this code of practice to the retailers the next time you notice these problems.


----------



## springmusic (7 Apr 2003)

*prices*

Rainyday, are the ODCA really equipped to follow up on each complaint received?  I can't see inspectors going into the field and checking up on these shops far and wide with the exception of looking into the big boys like Tesco, Quinnsworth etc. 

With respect to the Euro rip-off enforcement, you don't actually believe the ODCA didn't receive enough complaints!  It got wide media coverage and was in the papers on several occasions yet what was done about it from the ODCA's point of view?  Any prosecutions come of it?


----------



## rainyday (7 Apr 2003)

*Re: prices*



> are the ODCA really equipped to follow up on each complaint received?




I don't know for sure - But I do know that they are DEFINITELY not going to follow up on each complain they don't recieve. It may not be a perfect system, but it's the one we have - & it's a bit more constructive that just complaining on a bulletin board.



> It got wide media coverage and was in the papers on several occasions



My point exactly - posts on askaboutmoney and articles in the paper do not constitute complaints. A quick email to the ODCA does - Why not try it out before you complain about their lack of response?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2003)

*Re: prices*

From the [broken link removed] (including my underlining):

_*About ODCA - Enforcement Unit*

The Role of the Enforcement Unit of the ODCA is to actively protect the interests of the Consumer by ensuring that Consumer Protection Legislation is complied with. The Unit works in close co-operation with the Inspectorate and conducts Market Surveillance under the terms of a variety of Statutory Instruments and European Directives.

The Enforcement Unit is split into two groups - Enforcement Unit 1 and Enforcement Unit 2.

The remit of Enforcement Unit 1 includes:
<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li>Toy Safety </li><li>Electrical Goods </li><li>Price display in Shops, Pubs and Restaurants</li><li>Textile and footwear labelling </li><li>Timeshare and Holiday clubs </li><li>Misleading Advertising </li><li>Telecommunications </li><li>Unfair terms in consumer contracts </li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->
The remit of Enforcement Unit 2 includes:
<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li>Labelling of Pre-Packaged food products. </li><li>Distance Selling. </li><li>Air Travel and Package Holidays </li><li>Below Cost Selling. </li><li>Unfair Terms in Housing Contracts. </li><li>Adulterated Alcoholic Drinks. </li><li>Merchandising Marks. </li><li>International Marketing Supervision Network.</li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->
The units conducts pro-active surveillance of the areas as well as investigating complainants made by members of the public. The Units can and do prosecute violations of consumer protection legislation in the district court. They also liase with Business and Industry groups to improve the level of compliance with Consumer protection legislation.

The Units were established in September 2002. Enforcement Unit 1 is staffed by 1 AP, 2 HEO's, 2 EO's, 1 SO and 1 CO. Enforcement Unit 2 is staffed by 1 AP, 1 HEO and 4 EO's._

[broken link removed] if you want to make a complaint.


----------



## endowed (10 Apr 2003)

According to this month’s _Consumer Choice_ magazine, it seems that there is now some new EU law in this area –  European Communities (Requirements to Indicate Product Prices) Regulations 2002 which has been in operation since March 1st 2003 . All products must be priced using the metric unit e.g.,  per kilogram, litre, metre, etc. Unit pricing allows consumers make fair comparisons between different sized products that are sold by quantity. Failure by retailers to comply can result in fines of up to €3000, according to the article.

As has been said already about other matters and _CC_ states it also, for the new law to work properly, it must (a) be fully implemented by retailers, (b) adequately policed by the _ODCA_ and (c) consumers should report any retailer who breaches it.


----------

